# Beeswax Polish: can I sell it?



## arnaud (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been making beeswax polish out of my beeswax and oil. At first it was an experiment because the farmhouse we rent has 60-year old redwood panels everywhere, and some of them had scratches and needed a bit of TLC.

The polish I made turned out to work extraordinarily well, and some of my friends want some too.

Can I sell this commercially? Does it require government authorization or testing?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jam (Jun 17, 2010)

I did an online search and found a list of beeswax woodpolish products, none of them said they were "approved" by any agency...


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Sell all you want.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

sale till the make you stop.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I think as long as you don't make any absurd or ridiculous claims, there's no problem.

It's why companies sell "dietary supplements" instead of natural/holistic medicine, and they don't go out on a limb to make any health claims.

No claims, no promises, no problem...I guess.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

oh, and do like we do here and share your recipe


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Absured or ridiculous claims,? did any of you ever buy a pet rock! I sent mine to fetch a stick as they claimed, and I'm still waiting for it to return :lookout: I have sold wax to people to polish their antique furniture never thought about legality..


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I buff beeswax on to wooded turned bowls as a final finish. What are you mixing up?


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it is a sad commentary on the way we Americans are now thinking worrying about the Government first after we have invented somthing, Arnaud if you label it a green product you will make a million, best of luck
Bob


----------



## College Beekeeper (Jan 26, 2011)

What's your recipe for making beeswax polish?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Arnaud,
"The polish I made turned out to work extraordinarily well,"

Would you be willing to pass on your recipe to me? I'm in Australia and promise I will not compete with you


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

mine is just mineral oil and beeswax 4:1 or there about.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, Brac. Now, what do you call " Mineral Oil"? I don't think it is a term we use here...


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Liquid paraffin, paraffin oil, or white oil = mineral oil

Can't speak about other countries, but in the USA one can buy mineral oil in gallon containers in farm supply stores. Mineral oil is used as a laxative for horses.

--DeeAnna


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2011)

Mineral spirits or mineral oil? 

Some of the recipes I've read say mineral spirits not mineral oil. Same thing or different? I'm thinking those two things are completely different. 

Or is using mineral oil the "super double-secret" ingredient to get the best product?

Can someone clarify?


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Oil!!!!


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Mineral *spirits* is a water-thin, clear solvent. It is often used to thin oil based paint and is an alternative to turpentine.

Mineral *oil* is a lightweight clear oil. "Baby oil" is mineral oil with fragrance added and can be used in a pinch, if you don't mind the fragrance.

For lathe-turned items, I use a mixture of grated beeswax mixed with just enough turpentine (or mineral *spirits*) to make a paste soft enough to suit the user -- I don't have a specific recipe. Grate the beeswax into a sturdy container with a tight fitting lid, add some turpentine, and cover tightly. Leave at room temperature for a few days, stirring occasionally, and the beeswax will gradually dissolve -- no heat needed. When the mixture is a homogeneous paste, it's ready to use. If too soft, leave the cap off so some of the turpentine evaporates. If too hard, stir in a bit more turpentine. 

While this mixture is very nice for lathe turned wood, this wax is too "hard" to use as regular furniture polish -- it needs plenty of friction to warm the wax enough so it spreads out smooth and glossy. 

The mineral *oil* and beeswax mixture being discussed here will work much better as a regular furniture polish. It will be softer so it will spread over the wood more easily and won't require nearly as much elbow grease to polish to a shine. Apply sparingly and rub in thoroughly.

--DeeAnna

PS Oh, forgot -- mineral *spirits* and turpentine are both more toxic than mineral *oil*. Turpentine, being produced from tree resins, can sometimes trigger an allergic skin reaction (somewhat akin to propolis, I suppose.) Both turpentine and mineral spirits are toxic if eaten or inhaled. Mineral *oil* is considerably safer. It passes right through your digestive system, which is why it is used as a laxative. It is fine for skin contact -- think baby oil here. Toxicity is another issue to consider for something one would sell to the public.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. Very helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

DeeAnna said:


> , but in the USA one can buy mineral oil in gallon containers in farm supply stores. Mineral oil is used as a laxative for horses.
> 
> --DeeAnna


Mineral oil is also used as a laxative in cows, and a few other cow jobs...easily found in farm supply stores


----------

